# '98 Ultimate Value?



## smcnees (Aug 5, 2008)

I've decided to sell my '98 Ultimate after many miles and memories. Trying to come up with a fair asking price. Not trying to get free advertising, just looking for some suggestions.

Frame: 1998 Litespeed Ultimate
Fork: Profile Carbon w/ carbon steerer 1"
Shifters: 2011 SRAM Red 10sp
Rear Derailleur: 2011 SRAM Red
Front Derailleur: 2011 SRAM Force
Cranks: SL-K Light 53/39
Brakes: 2011 SRAM Force
Wheels: 2011 Zipp 404 (non Fircrest - aluminum brake track)
Cassette: 2011 SRAM Force 11-28
Headset: Chris King (new)
Bar: FSA K-Wing carbon 44
Stem: FSA OS99 1 1/8" 110 +/- 6
Seatpost: FSL SLK 27.2


----------



## rdtindsm (Jan 16, 2013)

Go to ebay and check completed listings for similar bikes. I've had the same question on a 99 Ultimate.

You never know on an auction, and your bike has some significant upgrades, but I would guess $1000 to $1500 with my gut feeling is that the higher price is fair. This is just a SWAG.


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd agree with the $1,000 to $1,500 range. I just picked up a mint 2005 Merlin Extralight w/2009 Campagnolo Record group for $1,500.


----------



## quiksilver_199 (Oct 10, 2006)

Do you still have your ultimate for sale?


----------

